# Help Identify Disease Please



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Below is my apple tree. I have 3, three year old trees, and all 3 have this on the leaves. It's only a few.....but it's more today than last week.......what is it and what can I do to stop it.



















BELOW are my pear trees. I have two, 3 year old trees. One is a Bradford, and one is some other kind of pear (can't remember) BOTH trees leave stems look like the below photo. Is this bad? If so, what can I do to stop it?


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

The spots on the apple tree look like rust, possibly cedar apple rust. You could take them to the county Extension office for an id. They can also recommend the proper spray.

The pear tree looks like there might have been herbicide damage. Has anyone been spraying in the area? Round up could do it. The Extension office can look at them too.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

BTW, you know that a Bradford is a flowering pear, not a fruiting pear...right?


----------

